# ВСД или остеохондроз, ватность тела, панические атаки



## sirrr03 (30 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора!
Неделю назад появилась серьезная проблема. Я вышел из дома утром и пошел в магазин, в этом месте было шумно, вокруг дороги и много людей. В магазине я начал терять ощущение своего тела, вплоть до потери сознания, тело стало ватным и тяжелым, такого я никогда не успытывал, +холодные руки и ноги, все это усиливается при малейшей напряжении или страхе. Дальше дома я чуть успокоился, стало получше, утром пошел в душ, и как только вода коснулась тела, это ощущение опять обострилось, так же если пить чай или любое другое воздействие на сосуды, страх или напряжение умственное...
Состояние такое начиналось постепенно, я прошел лечение от вируса эпштейнг бара, плюс потом неделю пил полисорб (который мог вымыть витамины и калий в том числе), после этого курса я уже местами чувствовал слабость в руках и похолодание конечностей, но иногда это проходило. 
Дальше я начал проходить второй курс лечения в который входили иммуностимуляторы и адаптол(налаживает работу сосудистой системы),витамины центрум, во время лечения я иногда чувствовал ощущение тяжести в голове, будто распирающей тяжести. После 2недель лечения я бросил пить витамины и на второй день со мной приключилась история в магазине. Помогите распознать что это? Обострилось ВСД или остеохондроз?
Не знаю важно ли это или нет, но паника и ощущение ватности тела и у меня возникала еще год назад, когда я сидел дома, а потом резко вышел в место скопления людей и шума, возникала паника и тахикардия. 
Ночью когда я ложусь спать я чувствую жаркий прилив тепла в тепло, будто все сосуды наполняются кровью. 
Еще ночью я часто просыпаюсь и вскакиваю, думая что я задыхаюсь, такое почти каждую ночь.
+Еще за остеохондроз может быть будет уместно сказать что месяца два я сплю на ортопедическом волнистой матрасе, который расслабляет позвонки, и последний месяц сплю на очень высокой подушке(то есть совсем не правильное положение головы было, что могло нарушить правильный отток крови в шее)

По собственным ощущениям могу связать свое состояние с отменой витаминов, что-то уже было не так, но витамины поддерживали это, и не давали выйти наружу. Может быть полисорб вымыл калий из организма? Поэтому всд обострилось? Прошу помочь распознать и в каком направлении действовать.


----------



## La murr (30 Май 2018)

@sirrr03, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Aniue (30 Май 2018)

Ипохондрия?


----------



## BlackND (30 Май 2018)

врачам будет необходимо ренген с пробами и обследования в любом случае.)выложите так будет проще..они на кофейной гуще не гадают.)


----------

